# engine swap question



## laceydoc (Jun 3, 2006)

Does anyone know if 1988 VG30 engine can be used in 1985 300zx? I am new and could use a response. thanks


----------



## All_Lag (Jun 25, 2006)

Short answer: yes


----------

